# The time



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

I noticed that the times on here are wrong. It said the last time I was on here was 5:57 yesterday. I wasn't on here at that time. I also noticed that when I posted on a thread it said Today at 11:30 a.m. I'm pretty sure it was at 7:00a.m when I mad the post. Does anyone see this or am I loosing my mind (that's happened before)


----------



## Raine (Mar 7, 2005)

Go to user CP and you can change the time/time zone there.


----------



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Rainee.


----------



## amber (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting that question Nicole because I had noticed the same thing. Thanks for the help Rainee!


----------

